# Test E to assist with Body Fat



## JAD1436115275 (May 12, 2015)

Hi Guys

Firstly i would like to start off by saying, i trained really hard the last 5 months where i managed to burn a lot of fat, will try and upload a before and current pic.

I would like to know whether it is possible with Test E to assist more with body fat reduction as well as being bit more defined. My diet is in tact and strict, Monday to friday Keto and weekends i introduce some complex carbs to my diet. I also do a lot of cardio HIIT (5 times a week) this also includes sprints, decline sprints, decline fast walking and stationery biking. My weight training is also Monday to Friday where all Muscle groups gets targeted.

So, i would like to know is it possible to lean out and get bit more size, I was thinking of doing Test E 500mg per week for 10 weeks, should i lower the Test E per week?

I had my bodyfat measured (Callipers) and was told that i am 18%.

I am Very dedicated and disciplined so please don`t say that i am wasting my time with TEST on such high bf and that i won`t or can`t follow through!

I appreciate any info or assistance.


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi mate.

The honest answer is yes, test e (and any anabolic steroid) will assist in cutting. However, diet and training is MUCH more important.

Perhaps 90% of your results will be diet and 10% from the AAS.

The best answer would be to just keep nailing your diet and training (and some cardio). You should be able to lose a lot more quite easily. Good luck mate.


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Jalex said:


> Hi mate.
> 
> The honest answer is yes, test e (and any anabolic steroid) will assist in cutting. However, diet and training is MUCH more important.
> 
> ...


+1 on honest answer, but more than likely not worth it at your stage. You can still lose a lot of fat and weight without any AAS

Your bodyfat measurement has to be wrong too unfortunately, you're higher than 18% and can possible get some bad sides of test at this stage.

Good luck all the same.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Mate, you are going great. Don't look for an easy way out. Stick to what you are doing and results will come. You don't need AAS at this stage, just a bit more patience and discipline. Good luck


----------



## Kloob (Jun 3, 2012)

Diet & training are the way forward mate. You should be able to lose that fat if you stick to a consistent diet and training plan. AAS is not the answer for you just now.

You've been losing steadily since you started training and following a proper diet, there is no need to change this. Stick to it mate, you'll get there.

Best of luck mate.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Some good answers above, nothing else really to be added tbh.

anabolics change everything, but aren't going to replace a long term plan and consistency.

plus, higher bodyfat can increase the chances of negative side effects.

if you're new to anabolics, then id save using for when you're a little leaner as you'll feel like you've got a lot more out of it.

right now, the first thing that would happen is a jump up on the scales, which i imagine could be demotivating.


----------



## 316sean (May 15, 2014)

I was in a similar position to you last year and I found that TestE gave me the motivation to stick to my diet (wasn't going to waste the money i'd spent on TestE by eating ****e foods) and it increased my cardio levels so I could burn much more fat.

There is an added health risk though, like the guys above said, get your heart checked out if you've been big for many years.


----------



## JAD1436115275 (May 12, 2015)

Thanks for the info


----------



## JAD1436115275 (May 12, 2015)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Mate, you are going great. Don't look for an easy way out. Stick to what you are doing and results will come. You don't need AAS at this stage, just a bit more patience and discipline. Good luck


Thanks for the info, i will be patient


----------



## JAD1436115275 (May 12, 2015)

Kloob said:


> Diet & training are the way forward mate. You should be able to lose that fat if you stick to a consistent diet and training plan. AAS is not the answer for you just now.
> 
> You've been losing steadily since you started training and following a proper diet, there is no need to change this. Stick to it mate, you'll get there.
> 
> Best of luck mate.


Thanks Bro, just needed that. will wait before i cycle anything, will get leaner before i try any cycle


----------



## Kloob (Jun 3, 2012)

JAD said:


> Thanks Bro, just needed that. will wait before i cycle anything, will get leaner before i try any cycle


You're doing great mate, keep it up. Good luck buddy.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Gonna go against the general advice here lol(you know me)

I got on test e at around 18-20%bf and bulked and then cut very successfully. Everyone told me I shouldn't blah blah blah but it worked out great.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Gonna go against the general advice here lol(you know me)
> 
> I got on test e at around 18-20%bf and bulked and then cut very successfully. Everyone told me I shouldn't blah blah blah but it worked out great.


+1 on this felonE, if he runs a cycle for 12 weeks and keeps up with the diet that is clearly working then he will get good results, won't be lean or ripped but will have gained some decent newbie muscle and dropped more body fat at the same time, I get what guys are saying about sides etc but they can be controlled to a large extent and not everyone wants that lean ripped look, aparently haha

About 90% of people on here could have waited to use AAS but it's an option that's there and anyone can choose to use them if they want to take the risks, personally don't believe in the Bro science sub 15% rule


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

T100 said:


> +1 on this felonE, if he runs a cycle for 12 weeks and keeps up with the diet that is clearly working then he will get good results, won't be lean or ripped but will have gained some decent newbie muscle and dropped more body fat at the same time, I get what guys are saying about sides etc but they can be controlled to a large extent and not everyone wants that lean ripped look, aparently haha
> 
> About 90% of people on here could have waited to use AAS but it's an option that's there and anyone can choose to use them if they want to take the risks, personally don't believe in the Bro science sub 15% rule


I had 3 months off the gym etc and looked like sh1t,jumped on test my first day back......best thing I could of done.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

JAD said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Firstly i would like to start off by saying, i trained really hard the last 5 months where i managed to burn a lot of fat, will try and upload a before and current pic.
> 
> ...


With a solid diet and training routine you could make a significant change in 12 weeks.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

FelonE said:


> I had 3 months off the gym etc and looked like sh1t,jumped on test my first day back......best thing I could of done.


Had to take a few months off everything last year and done the same mate and have only benefitted from it


----------



## JAD1436115275 (May 12, 2015)

T100 said:


> +1 on this felonE, if he runs a cycle for 12 weeks and keeps up with the diet that is clearly working then he will get good results, won't be lean or ripped but will have gained some decent newbie muscle and dropped more body fat at the same time, I get what guys are saying about sides etc but they can be controlled to a large extent and not everyone wants that lean ripped look, aparently haha
> 
> About 90% of people on here could have waited to use AAS but it's an option that's there and anyone can choose to use them if they want to take the risks, personally don't believe in the Bro science sub 15% rule


So this is possible then to drop body fat percentage on test e, will a 500 cal deficit still produce good results? Cardio and Diet will be very strict!


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

It's not the test that will cut your body fat, only your diet will decide that mate


----------



## JAD1436115275 (May 12, 2015)

T100 said:


> +1 on this felonE, if he runs a cycle for 12 weeks and keeps up with the diet that is clearly working then he will get good results, won't be lean or ripped but will have gained some decent newbie muscle and dropped more body fat at the same time, I get what guys are saying about sides etc but they can be controlled to a large extent and not everyone wants that lean ripped look, aparently haha
> 
> About 90% of people on here could have waited to use AAS but it's an option that's there and anyone can choose to use them if they want to take the risks, personally don't believe in the Bro science sub 15% rule


So it is possible to get bodyfat down, will i still benefit from a 500 cal per day deficit with Hiit cardio?


----------



## JAD1436115275 (May 12, 2015)

T100 said:


> +1 on this felonE, if he runs a cycle for 12 weeks and keeps up with the diet that is clearly working then he will get good results, won't be lean or ripped but will have gained some decent newbie muscle and dropped more body fat at the same time, I get what guys are saying about sides etc but they can be controlled to a large extent and not everyone wants that lean ripped look, aparently haha
> 
> About 90% of people on here could have waited to use AAS but it's an option that's there and anyone can choose to use them if they want to take the risks, personally don't believe in the Bro science sub 15% rule


So it is possible to get bodyfat down, will i still benefit from a 500 cal per day deficit?


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Like I said above mate diet will determine fat loss not the test that will just help increase strength, stamina etc when working out and also will keep any muscle gained while eating less calories but you will probably get some newbie gains and build some muscle while losing fat

I gained about 14lb in 15 weeks and lost body fat on my first cycle


----------

